# Faceshield when blowing snow?



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried using a safety faceshield when blowing snow?
My situation is such that I sometimes have to blow snow into the wind and given the relatively low price of a faceshield, I have considered trying one.









Goggles would be a second choice if the faceshield doesn't work.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

FWIW
I received several replies on another site and the recommendations were to forget the faceshield and use goggles and a facemask.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree that goggles & a face mask would be so much better. I have the same problem as you and bought a universal snowcab for my snowblower. I LOVE it!!!! You can find them on ebay for about $50 + shipping.
Universal Snowblower Cab, Mel# UC10034 - NEW - eBay (item 330489111102 end time Nov-01-10 18:45:40 PDT)


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and link.
The cabs were of some interest to me, but most of them seem to be geared towards two stage machines. My single stage Toro also has the "Quick Chute" system that wouldn't be easily accessible with most of the cabs I have seen.
They also seem to require more room for storage and that I wouldn't like.
Right now, the goggles and face mask seem to be my best bet.


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

I wear my snowmobile helmet! Sometimes I need to crack the face shield, but keeps the snow off my head even if I am bowing into the wind.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

framedoctor said:


> I wear my snowmobile helmet! Sometimes I need to crack the face shield, but keeps the snow off my head even if I am bowing into the wind.


LOL
That's what got me to thinking about something like the faceshield.
At one time, I had a facemask that was made to divert your breath down to reduce the fogging of the faceshield. Can't find it now.
I do still wear my snowmobile suit when it is really cold and I have a lot of snow to blow.


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

CharlesW said:


> LOL
> That's what got me to thinking about something like the faceshield.
> At one time, I had a facemask that was made to divert your breath down to reduce the fogging of the faceshield. Can't find it now.
> I do still wear my snowmobile suit when it is really cold and I have a lot of snow to blow.


You can buy the breath deflectors that are independent of a shield or helmet. These places have a lot of accessories for sleds.
http://www.shadetreepowersports.com/
J R Graham Powersports


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

framedoctor said:


> You can buy the breath deflectors that are independent of a shield or helmet. These places have a lot of accessories for sleds.
> Shade Tree Powersports - Snowmobile Parts, Accessories and Apparel Leader - ATV, Watersports, Harley-Davidson® and Metric
> J R Graham Powersports


Thanks for the link.
They actually have one at a clearance price of $2 that is similar to what I remember.
Of course, add in the $3.95 handling charge and the $7.95 shipping charge and the total cost is $13.90. 
I think I should check locally.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

I tried doing it once with my hockey helmet on. It had on a half shield. I put on anti-fog spray on them and it did the job pretty good. You can get those sprays for really cheap at any sports shop.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use safety goggles. Work awsome!! I wear glasses, and after a few min, they are so coverd with water that I cant see through them any more. The goggles work great!!!


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Ingersoll444 said:


> I use safety goggles. Work awsome!! I wear glasses, and after a few min, they are so coverd with water that I cant see through them any more. The goggles work great!!!


 IMO thats about the best right there for a little safety and can wipe instead of your glasses. but i dont wear anything or sometime sun glasses not so bright safety wise. I have gotton over the fact that you get snow on you when you blow. Thats why i think i got a deal on my blower he didnt like snow and got an enclosed mini tractor that dosnt work 3/4 as good the one he sold me. He's happy I'm happy


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Funny, I never thought of that before. I'm sure it's a lot better to wear a face shield or goggles than to have snow blowing in my face constantly. I'll have to give it a try this winter.


----------

